# Surfside Expectations for Sat, June 8



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, I know this is quite a ways out. But I don't have a choice in the date... 

My brother is bringing my nephew down the weekend of June 8 & 9. We have an offshore trip booked for Sunday (9th), but Saturday we would like to catch some stuff inshore.

Should we try the surf? Has the surf flattened out and turned on yet?


We don't have a boat, but my brother has it in his head he wants to catch crabs and do a crab bake on the beach - is this doable? If so, where should we try to go?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

All doable....buuuuuut the surf and winds have been brutal. Hopefully will settle out.

Any popular cleaning table area will be great for crabbing.

Surfside has a nice crab fishing pier area as well. Google it.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

sgrem said:


> All doable....buuuuuut the surf and winds have been brutal. Hopefully will settle out.
> QUOTE]
> 
> X1000!
> ...


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

looks like a trend for calmer winds coming up..........hopefully


----------



## gtpoppingdog (Sep 10, 2016)

Not looking good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

There were huge trout caught the last week before the wind settled down think I put a report on. Jetties usually hold pocket of clean water and if tides are strong you can get them. During jeep weekend. I've been not wading the surf this year and hopping rocks. So much nicer not getting beat up and being more mobile and to be able to fish different depths. Go during week to avoid cart crew with the 12' rods an saragosas.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Friday looks decent, and Saturday looks like great conditions. Good luck!


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

sgrem said:


> All doable....buuuuuut the surf and winds have been brutal. Hopefully will settle out.
> Any popular cleaning table area will be great for crabbing.
> Surfside has a nice crab fishing pier area as well. Google it.


So I take it this is done on the bay side, and not in the open surf, right?



Chuckybrown said:


> Friday looks decent, and Saturday looks like great conditions. Good luck!


I just hope it's not "combat fishing"... LOL

Ok, another question - my brother has the Ocean Village Motel reserved - but I was late in getting a reservation and they are booked.

Any advice on where to stay (Friday & Saturday)? Where should I NOT stay (ie. Anchor Motel)?


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

FYI if you plan on getting live shrimp they sell out by 5am at the camps north of 332 bridge.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

hurricane matt said:


> FYI if you plan on getting live shrimp they sell out by 5am at the camps north of 332 bridge.


Where to get bait (both shrimp and croaker) was going to be my next question.

Bait Bridge?

Also - it's been years since I last fished the surf there. Which turn into the beach should I use going from Surfside headed back towards Galveston?


----------



## PresidentThump (May 22, 2019)

Looks like you're catching the surf at a good time. Saturday will be fishable, don't know if the water will quite be green but Sunday thru the rest of the week looking pretty good!

Might have to schedule a few doc's visits lol


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Heading north on 332 there are some stands. Bridge bait, hookers saltgrass. And there is another one, you'll see em. But I don't goto saltgrass, owned by sex offender.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

Rod Benders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

KEGLEG said:


> Rod Benders
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long have those old guys been there? Used to be owned by very voluptuous Vietnamese lady back in the days! Rod benders ran out of live shrimp at 5. I hopped in there last weekend on way to snag some trout at jetties. Forgot my stringer and stopped in but they didn't have any. Was running late so ran dirty without one. Seem like nice helpful guys even though they had nothing I needed.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------

